# Intelligente Diashow



## stephan_s (16. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,
ich benötige eine „intelligente“ Diashow.
Diese sollte Bilder aus einem beliebigen Verzeichnis z. B. [Eigene Dateien\Eigene Bilder] mit zufälliger Reihenfolge ablaufen lassen, dabei darf jedes Bild nur einmal erscheinen. Erst wenn alle Bilder durchlaufen wurden, soll eine neue zufällige Reihenfolge erstellt werden.
Durch meine große Anzahl an Bildern (ca. 15.000) sollte das Programm direkt auf das Bilderverzeichnis zugreifen, keinesfalls alle Bilder in eine EXE oder SCR einbetten. Dies würde eine zu große Datei werden.
Ich bin schon lange auf der Suche nach geeigneten Programmen. Leider bisher ohne Erfolg. Die meisten Programme betten die Bilder in eine EXE oder SCR ein. 
Wer kann mir helfen? 
Kennt Ihr jemanden, der so was programmieren könnte?

Danke
Stephan


----------

